#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > JEE Mains 2013 Discussion Zone >  >  TIET Patiala btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

## raymayank

*Thapar Institute of Engineering & Technology - Patiala*

*TIET Patiala Year of Establishment:* 1956.

*TIET Patiala* *Affiliation:* Thapar University.

*TIET Patiala* *Mode Of Admission:* JEE MAINS.

*TIET Patiala* *Cut Off 2012:* The candidate has passed 10+2 or equivalent examination with at least 60% marks (55% for SC/ST candidates) in aggregate of three subjects, namely, Physics, Mathematics and any one subject out of Chemistry, Biology, Biotechnology and Computer Science. The candidate has qualified AIEEE-2009 with at least 20% aggregate marks (15% for SC/ST candidates).
Last rank admitted through AIEEE was 69232 in the Industrial Engineering Program.

*TIET Patiala* *Branches In Engineering:*
Chemical EngineeringCivil EngineeringComputer Science & EngineeringElectrical & Instrumentation EngineeringElectronics & Communication EngineeringMechanical Engineering*TIET Patiala* *Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Total [COLOR=#333333][COLOR=#333333][COLOR=#333333]Fee INR 1,45,840/- Per Year.

*TIET Patiala* *Hostel & Mess Fee Structure For Engineering 2013:* Fee INR 40,000/- Per Year.

*TIET Patiala* *Engineering Placements 2012:
*
Minimum Salary:2.28 lakhsMaximum Salary: 11.70 lakhsAverage Salary: 4.01 lakhs*TIET Patiala Campus & Intra Facilities:*
Audio-Video AidsCentral Computing FacilityWi-Fi enabled lecture hallsLibraryInternet CafeHostelSports and GamesLaboratoryTraining and placement cellAuditoriumsTransportationMedical facilitiesBank/ATMGymnasium*TIET Patiala Hostel & Mess Facilities:*
The University has six boys and three girls hostels with the following facilities: Cyber Caf, Gym, internet connectivity/Wi Fi, Reading Room,T.v Room, Indoor games etc. All the hostels have cooperative Mess.The boys hostels A,B,C,H,J and PG have capacity of 252,282,320,480,858,and 288 . The girls hostel E,G and I are of capacity 147,147 and 404 respectively. The top floors of Hostels H & I have air-conditioned rooms for 120 boys and 98 girls respectively. All hostels have internet connectivity.

*TIET Patiala Address:* Thapar Institute of Engineering and Technology Thapar University, P.O Box 32, Patiala, Punjab, India.

*TIET Patiala Campus Virtual Tour:*








  Similar Threads: VIT Vellore btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Surat btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities MIT Manipal btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities SMVDU J&K btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities NIT Goa btech admission 2013, cutoff, fee, placements, hostel,campus facilities

----------


## SuperRaju1111

HI.
Can u tell me about cut-off list of btech. branches at thapar in final rounds......... I know 3rd round cut-off ..........  want to know abt mannual round cut-off
im frm punjab
* I want to take mech., many say mech. is tough Is it so?
should i take other branch?

----------


## Vishal Singhania

> HI.
> Can u tell me about cut-off list of btech. branches at thapar in final rounds......... I know 3rd round cut-off ..........  want to know abt mannual round cut-off
> im frm punjab
> * I want to take mech., many say mech. is tough Is it so?
> should i take other branch?


What  is your rank in jee mains ??

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> What  is your rank in jee mains ??


Bro, 
results r still to be announced........!
 i m scoring 166 in mains and 87.8% in cbse, obc category and also have punjab quota <can u tell expected rank also> i wanted to know btech final round cut-off..... of thapar univ.  and abt. difficulty level of mech. branch w.r.t. other branches.... 
i will be thank-full to u..... :(happy):

----------


## Alina gill

> Bro, 
> results r still to be announced........!
>  i m scoring 166 in mains and 87.8% in cbse, obc category and also have punjab quota <can u tell expected rank also> i wanted to know btech final round cut-off..... of thapar univ.  and abt. difficulty level of mech. branch w.r.t. other branches.... 
> i will be thank-full to u.....


Hey,
       Your rank would be around 40000..... With this rank u can get chemical in thaper because of your home state quota..... All the best  :):

----------


## SuperRaju1111

> Hey,
>        Your rank would be around 40000..... With this rank u can get chemical in thaper because of your home state quota..... All the best


Dear,  can u plz cross check my expected rank! becoz i tried no. of sources and majority says it'll be in 20000-30000 ?
under obc reservation can i get any nit (kurukshetra,delhi,jallandhar)????    :(sweat):  :(sweat):  :(sweat):

----------


## chopra.raghav2180

My AIR is 62261 and state Rank 936. What are my chances in thapar (under Home state quota ) ? Do i have any chances to get Mecatronics or Electronics and Instrumentation engg. ?

----------


## ruby kaur

i m expecting 116 marks in aieee and 92% in boards can i get admission at thapar ???
or suggest me any good colleges >>>???
please 
thank you

----------


## chopra.raghav2180

yes u will get into thapar easily...! :): 
Good Luck !

----------

